# Lump In A WSM?



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm just curious if anyone has ever used lump in a WSM.  I'd like to try it
because of the cleaner burn, less ash from lump but I still want the long cooking times and easy temperature control that briquettes provide.

My questions are these:

1.  Were you able to get the temps in the 225 range using lump?
2.  Did your cooking time suffer using lump vs Kingsford?
3.  Is the Minion method effective using lump?
4.  Has anyone used the BBQ guru with lump and what were the results?

Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'm just curious if anyone has ever used lump in a WSM.  I'd like to try it
> because of the cleaner burn, less ash from lump but I still want the long cooking times and easy temperature control that briquettes provide.
> 
> My questions are these:
> ...



1. Yes
2. No
3. Yes
4. Yes (Bryan S. uses only lump and a Guru)

The only problem with lump is you really need to watch your temps on the way up since lump burns hotter than briquettes.  Other than that, it's the same as using Kingsford.  There is a mod where you use two different charcoal grates in a cross hatch pattern to keep the smaller pieces of lump from falling through.  Other than that, lump works fine in a stock WSM or with a Guru.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Larry, that's what I was hoping to hear! :grin: 

I thought the combination of the Minion method and the Guru might solve the higher heat problem.  I just ordered a Guru last night.  I just love all these BBQ gadgets.  Must have more!


----------



## Finney (Oct 4, 2005)

What Larry said.

No problems here.  Do the double charcoal grate thing, and watch temps on the way up.

You know... what Larry said.

The Guru loves lump.


Buy a charcoal grate for a Smokey Joe and turn it 90* to the wsm one.  For the best setup, wire your charcoal ring to your WSM charcoal grate.  But do it with the grate upside down.  Then the Smokey Joe grate "locks" into place, inside the charcoal ring.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the Smokey Joe tip Chris.  I already have a Smokey Joe, so I'll just use that one.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Smokey Joe tip Chris.  I already have a Smokey Joe, so I'll just use that one.



Has anyone mentioned using the Smokey Joe grate at a 90* angle?  You know it will lock in place! 8-[


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Finney?? You don't like my mod anymore??  :-(  :-( 

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... .html#2661


----------



## Finney (Oct 4, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Hey Finney?? You don't like my mod anymore??  :-(  :-(
> 
> http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... .html#2661


I love your grate mod!!!!! =D> 
If I would have found the pictures, I would have linked to them.
Silly me... I thought they got deleted. #-o


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Silly me... I thought they got deleted. #-o


Well, you were right! ~ They *DID* get deleted!!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 
That's the *2nd time *I posted them... nline:


----------



## Finney (Oct 4, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they were gone.
Hey, did you ever see my cooking grate spacer I had made?  Remember when I was asking for dimensions (like 100 yrs ago)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey, did you ever see my cooking grate spacer I had made?  Remember when I was asking for dimensions (like 100 yrs ago)?


The "off spacer" and "off spacer 2" jpg's you sent me a 2 hundred years ago?  Lookin' at 'em right now...Did you ever make it?


----------



## Finney (Oct 4, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it... but haven't used it yet.  I need to do a big chicken cook or something.  I could use it doing ribs.  But I bought the W-S rib racks for that.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 4, 2005)

Kloset,

I use lump on 2 out of every three cooks just about. I use Royal Oak lump and have been very happy with it. If you have a Gordon Food Service around you, it can be purchased there. $8.79/24lb bag.

I don't have a Guru, can't help you there, but I really have nothing negative to say about it.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 4, 2005)

I use lump exclusivly with my WSM and GURU. I use Kingsford in the chimney to get things started.

Al


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Rock and welcome to the forum!  Whereabouts is Newark, California?


----------

